# Just moved to Gran Canaria



## Bernice1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello All 

Happy New Year. 

I moved to Gran Canaria yesterday. I would like to know if there are any expat groups that help people such as myself to find our way round initially - advice on where to live, how to buy a car here and registering as resident here etc. 

I am here on my own so it is somewhat daunting and though I started a Spanish course before I came here - I only understand a tiny amount of Spanish so far. Apart from that I want to make friends here in my new home. 

Thank you and look forward to hearing from you. 

Bernice


----------



## McKenzie (Jan 6, 2010)

Bernice1 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Happy New Year.
> 
> ...



Hi 
I posted the thread Moving to the "Canary Islands...help" Jules was kind enough to post the reply....

"Contact Estupendo, they have long term rental properties and a free relocation pack you can download off their website."

I have had a look through this property site, it looks good. Afraid this is all the help i can give...

Best of luck 

Bruce


----------



## Bernice1 (Jan 8, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Hi
> I posted the thread Moving to the "Canary Islands...help" Jules was kind enough to post the reply....
> 
> "Contact Estupendo, they have long term rental properties and a free relocation pack you can download off their website."
> ...


Hi Bruce

Thank you very much for your response and those links which, I will check out. Very helpful.

Kind Regards

Bernice


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Bernice1 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Happy New Year.
> 
> ...


Hi Bernice,
Congratulations on moving to the Canary Islands!
You've probably found this yourself, but here's a link to some blogs about the Canary Islands
Blog Canary Islands, expat Canary Islands
Also a good way to make contacts is to get to your nearest Irish bar, but as I see you are in fact Irish, you've probably already done that too!!
Also search this forum for info about residency, renting property, learning Spanish, driving etc. There is loads of info here already. Then, please tell us if the info is good, helpful or lacking.
Good Luck!


----------

